# IRC Bot laufen lassen?



## fabsi (6. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe einen Php IRC BOT gefunden, und man startet ihn, indem man auf http://www.meine-domain.tld/bot geht.
Wenn man das Browserfenster zumacht, dann meldet der Bot, dass er keine Rückmeldung vom Client bekommt.
Gibt es einen Code, mit dem man den Bot aufmachen kann und auch wieder zumachen kann, ohne selber online zu sein, oder ein Browserfenster offen zu haben?

Danke schon im Vorraus.
Mfg fabs


----------



## fabsi (7. September 2005)

HALLO
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Mik3e (7. September 2005)

Wenns sowas gibt, dann als clientseitige Anwendung, sicher nicht in PHP...


----------



## fabsi (8. September 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du meinst aber naja.
Schade...
Mfg fabs


----------



## mille (8. September 2005)

Deine Frage kann mit NEIN beantwortet werden, mit PHP ist das nicht möglich!


----------



## NomadSoul (8. September 2005)

Also wenn Uns mir mal den Link zu deinem Bot gibst kann Dir vieleicht geholfen werden Theoretisch kannst Du mit set_time_limit(0); erreichen das dass PHP Scipt ewig läuft.
vorausgesetzt dein Hoster erlaubt dir das.


----------



## diggity (8. September 2005)

Oder du richtest einen Cronjob ein, der das Script alle x Sekunden aufruft, und somit die Verbindung aktualisiert oder so ähnlich ;>


----------



## fabsi (8. September 2005)

Danke erstmal für die antworten 
Also mir Cronjobs geht es sicher nicht, weil der Bot, wenn er gestartet wird, Alle Module lädt, zum Server verbindet und dann einem Channel joined. Wenn man den Bot also alle x Sekunden aufruft, dann würde er das ja alle x Sekunden machen, oder?

Was interessant klingt ist das:


> Also wenn Uns mir mal den Link zu deinem Bot gibst kann Dir vieleicht geholfen werden Theoretisch kannst Du mit set_time_limit(0); erreichen das dass PHP Scipt ewig läuft.



... der Link zum Bot ist: ZENSIERT^^
wenn ihr draufgeht wird ein 2. Bot hochgefahren... aber egal...


----------



## NomadSoul (8. September 2005)

ich meinte den Link zu der Seite von der Du den Bot her hast ;-)


----------



## _voodoo (8. September 2005)

Ich hatte mal ein PHP Script von dem ich mich erinner dass es einmal via Aufruf
(über den Browser gestartet) so lange lief bis man ihm gegenteiliges mitteilt.

Ist aber nur eine schwache Erinnerung ...


----------



## Haruka (8. September 2005)

Naja, da man PHP auch von der Console aus ausführen kann, könnte der Bot wohl schon länger leben, wenn man dem Script sagt, dass es nicht sterben soll, so wie NomadSoul schon sagte. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ein PHP-Bot eine so gute alternative zum Eggdrop sein kann.

Hat das einen bestimmten Grund wieso es gerade dieser Bot sein muss? Oder spielst du damit gerade nur rum?


----------



## _henrik (8. September 2005)

wenn du wirklich an einem guten Bot interessiert bist, kann ich dir nur raten zu etwas in C/Java geschrieben zu greifen, z.B: ein eggdrop; Ist einfach wesentlich schneller als in Php


----------



## fabsi (9. September 2005)

Hi.
Nein, es muss nicht genau dieser Bot sein. Jedoch suche ich einen PHP Bot, da ich nur einen Webspace zur verfügung habe und keinen Root. (Es ist mir erlaubt solche Anwendungen laufen zu haben, die viel Traffic verbrauchen).

Naja, wenn ihr einen Bot kennt der auf einem normalen Webspace läuft (und nicht PHP5 benötigt), dann wäre ich euch auch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir den link zu dem einen oder anderen Bot geben könnt. 

Mfg fabs


----------



## fabsi (10. September 2005)

Hallo?
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Bots auzählen könnt, die auf einem stinknormalen Webspace (PHP4, MySql usw...) funktionieren.

Danke 

Mfg fabs


----------



## _henrik (11. September 2005)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=php+irc+bot&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

hast du es schon mal mit Suchen probiert? Naja, is ja auch egal, aber denk dran, dass auch für diese bots max_executiontime(0) sein sollte.


----------



## fabsi (11. September 2005)

Ja klar hab ichs so schon versucht.
Und wo muss ich den Code einbauen?
Mfg fabs


----------

